
Show HN: Encourage Operational Security at your org by pwning your coworkers - bgschiller
https://pwn.devetry.com/
======
greenyoda
Playing childish tricks like this on your coworkers is not likely to get you
any respect from your coworkers. It may even get you fired if you mess with
the wrong coworker and they take it to HR. (Try explaining to the folks at HR
how this is not "installing malware on a company machine".)

Also: I don't think that anyone who trusts this web site enough to run a
random shell script from it on someone's machine should be the one teaching
their coworkers about security.

